# دراسة الجدوى للمشاريع



## amsy72 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو مساعدتنا بكتاب يخص دراسة الجدوى للمشاريع الصناعية والانتاجية بطرق علمية


----------



## amsy72 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

دراسة الجدوى و تقييم المشروعات
(المستقبل يملكه هؤلاء الذين يؤمنون بجمال أحلامهم) إلينور روزفلت.
يعتمد مستقبل معظم المنظمات على المشاريع الناجحة، سواء كانت المشاريع للبقاء أو الحفاظ على مركز القيادة في السوق، فإنها المفتاح في العصر الجديد من التنافس العالمي، وحتى نتمكن من اختيار المشاريع الأنسب للتنفيذ في أرض الواقع، علينا بإجراء دراسات جدوى للمشاريع المطروحة.
و عملية تحليل جدوى المشروعات تتم عبر مجموعة من المراحل المتتابعة، بداخل كل مرحلة مجموعة من العناصر المختلفة، أو بعبارة أخرى إن عملية إعداد جدوى المشروع هي سلسلة من الدراسات، تمكن القائمين بها في النهاية من التوصية بتنفيذ المشروع، أو صرف النظر عنه، وهذه الدراسات تتطلب بالضرورة معلومات تختلف من مشروع لآخر حسب طبيعة المشروع وحجمه.
ولهذا فإن أي محاولة لإعداد دليل أو مرشد لتحليل الجدوى يجب ألا ينظر إليها أكثر من كونها خطوط عريضة؛ ويرجع ذلك إلى أن القرارات والمعلومات التفصيلية المطلوبة تختلف باختلاف المشروعات الخاضعة للدراسة. 
خطوات تحليل جدوى المشروع: 
ورغم ذلك يمكن القول أن تحليل جدوى المشروع يمكن أن يتم من خلال الخطوات التالية:
الخطوة الأولى: تحديد أهداف المشروع. 
الخطوة الثانية: دراسة الجدوى المبدئية (الدراسة السابقة للجدوى). 
الخطوة الثالثة: الدراسة التفصيلية للربحية التجارية وتتضمن:
1. الدراسة التسويقية وتقدير الطلب على منتجات المشروع. 
2. الدراسة الفنية للمشروع وتقدير التكاليف.
3. الدراسة التمويلية للمشروع.
4. التقييم المالي والاقتصادي لتقدير الربحية التجارية. 
الخطوة الرابعة: تقدير الفائدة التي تعود على الاقتصاد القومي من جراء تنفيذ المشروع.
وسنعرض سريعًا شرحًا مبسطًا لهذه الخطوات الأربع على أن يكون في الحلقات القادمة شرح تفصيلي لكل واحدة منها على حدة .
الخطوة الأولى: تحديد أهداف المشروع:
هذه هي المرحلة الأولى لدراسة جدوى أي مشروع، أن يتم تحديد هدف المشروع، ولكي تعرف عزيزي القارئ مدى أهمية هذه الخطوة، سنسرد لك بعض أسباب فشل المشاريع التي قد توصل لها خبراء إدارة المشاريع من خلال طول خبرتهم، حيث يرجعون أسباب فشل أغلب المشاريع إلى الآتي:
1. نقص الرؤية أو الهدف الواضح.
2. تحويل الاتجاه في منتصف المشروع.
3. تضارب الأولويات (وهذا في الغالب يرجع إلى عدم وضوح الهدف).
4. التوقعات غير الواقعية.
5. الموارد غير الكافية (الوقت، المال، المعدات، المعرفة، الخبرة).
6. الاتصال السيئ.
7. عدم تحقيق توقعات العميل.
8. سوء التخطيط.
9. عدم وجود منهجية واضحة.
10. عدم وجود فهم واضح لدى العاملين لما يتطلبه عمل كل واحد منهم. 
11. عدم وجود دعم من أصحاب المصالح الرئيسيين.
12. سوء القيادة.
وينبغي التنويه على أن هناك فرق بين نوعين من المشاريع وهما:
1. المشاريع الخاصة: وتهدف إلى تحقيق أقصى ربح؛ فالربح يعتبر من الأهداف الرئيسة لأي مشروع خاص، والربح الذي يسعى إليه المشروع الخاص هو الفرق بين حصيلة المبيعات وتكاليف الإنتاج. 
2. المشاريع العامة: ويعد تحقيق المنفعة العامة هو الهدف الأساس للمشروع العام، سواءً تحقق ربح من قيام هذا المشروع أو لم يتحقق، فالمنفعة العامة قد تكون في بيع سلعة، أو تقديم خدمة بسعر تكلفتها أو بأقل من ذلك، ولكن يجب ألا يفهم من ذلك أن المشروعات العامة لا تهتم إطلاقاً بالربح، ولكن المقصود ألا يكون الاهتمام بتحقيق الربح على حساب تحقيق الأهداف التي أُنشئ المشروع العام من أجلها.
الخطوة الثانية: دراسة الجدوى المبدئية (الدراسة السابقة للجدوى):
كثيراً ما يحدث ألا يتمكن المستثمرون من تنفيذ المشروع الاستثماري، وقد يرجع ذلك إلى أسباب فنية أو قانونية أو اقتصادية، فإذا ما قام هؤلاء المستثمرون بتكليف الخبراء والاستشاريين بإعداد دراسة كاملة لجدوى المشروع، فإنها غالباً ما تحملهم نفقات مرتفعة، وقد يتبين في النهاية أن المشروع عديم الجدوى، والبديل لذلك هو القيام بدراسة جدوى مبدئية قبل الدراسة التفصيلية، الهدف منها هو التأكد من عدم وجود مشاكل جوهرية تعوق تنفيذ المشروع الاستثماري. 
الخطوة الثالثة: الدراسة التفصيلية للربحية التجارية:
وتتضمن الآتي: 
أ‌. الدراسة التسويقية وتقدير الطلب على منتجات المشروع. 
ب‌. الدراسة الفنية للمشروع وتقدير التكاليف. 
ت‌. الدراسة التمويلية للمشروع. 
ث‌. التقييم المالي والاقتصادي لتقدير الربحية التجارية. 
ونعرض إلى بنود تلك الدراسة التفصيلية بشيء من الإيضاح كما يلي: 
أ‌. الدراسة التسويقية: 
الهدف من دراسة الجدوى التسويقية هو التعرف على الجوانب المختلفة لسوق السلعة التي يتجه المشروع نحو انتاجها؛ لتقدير حجم المبيعات الذي يمكن تحقيقه حاليًا ومستقبلًا, وكذلك رسم السياسة التسويقية المناسبة.
ب‌. الدراسة الفنية للمشروع: 
على ضوء الدراسة التسويقية تتحدد معالم الدراسة الفنية للمشروع، والمقصود بالدراسة الفنية كل ما هو مرتبط بإنشاء المشروع، وتشييد أقسامه، وإقامة آلاته، وتحديد احتياجاته من مستلزمات الإنتاج، وتقدير التكاليف الاستثمارية، وتكاليف التشغيل للسنة القياسية، وبصفة عامة تتناول الدراسة الفنية للمشروع الجوانب التالية: 
1. الدراسة الهندسية للمشروع:
وتتضمن تقدير احتياجات المشروع من الآلات والمعدات، والخامات والمستلزمات، والطاقة، والأثاث ووسائل النقل، والعمالة المباشرة مع تحديد الموقع والمساحة المطلوبة. 
2. تقدير التكاليف الرأسمالية للمشروع:
ترتكز دراسة تكاليف المشروع في إعداد القوائم المالية التي تمكن من تقدير الاحتياجات المالية، وتتضمن دراسة تكاليف المشروع ما يلي:
· تقدير التكاليف الاستثمارية للمشروع.
· تقدير تكاليف التشغيل لسنة قياسية.
ج. الدراسة التمويلية للمشروع: 
إذا ما تم تقدير التكاليف الاستثمارية وتكاليف التشغيل، أمكن للقائمين على دراسة الجدوى اقتراح الهيكل التمويلي المناسب للمشروع، وينقسم التمويل إلى قسمين:
· تمويل داخلي (أموال الملاك). 
· أو تمويل خارجي (تسهيلات ائتمانية، وقروض داخلية أو خارجية).
د. التقييم المالي و الاقتصادي للربحية التجارية:
إذا اجتازت الدراسة مرحلة إمكانية التمويل، تصل إلى مرحلة تقدير مدى صلاحية المشروع الاقتصادية، وتبدأ بإعداد ملخص نتائج الأعمال التي تمكن من تقييم المشروع على أساس المقاييس المختلفة للربحية، وينحصر هذا التقييم في قياس مدى قدرة المشروع على أن يدر عائداً مباشراً مناسباً.
وهناك العديد من المعايير الموضوعية التي تستخدم للتقييم المالي والاقتصادي للمشروع، يمكن للقائمين على دراسة الجدوى استخدامها، وسنتحدث بالتفصيل في المقالات القادمة عن هذه المعايير إن شاء الله تعالى .
الخطوة الرابعة: دراسة الجدوى المالية والاقتصادية للمشروع من منظور الاقتصاد القومي:
وتعتني تلك الخطوة بدراسة مدى مساهمة المشروع الاستثماري المزمع القيام به في الاقتصاد القومي، أي بعبارة أخرى مدى مساهمة المشروع واتساقه مع توجهات الخطط التنموية، وآثاره المتوقعة على الرفاهية الاجتماعية، وللتعرف على تلك الأمور؛ فإنه يفضل إجراء دراسة جدوى المشروع من ناحية الاقتصاد الكلي.
وسنعرض في الحلقات القادمة إن شاء الله شرحًا تفصيليًا لخطوات دراسة الجدوى، وتقييم المشروعات.

أهم المراجع : 
1. دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية وتقييم المشروعات...أسس، وإجراءات، وحالات، دكتور سمير عبد العزيز.
2. تخيل إدارة المشاريع...نموذج للنجاح العملي والفني، د.كيفن فورسبورغ، هال موز(خ.إ.م)، هوارد كوترمان.
3. سلسلة الحكم الإدارية أفضل ما قيل عن....، كاثرين كارفيلاس.

منقول :عن الاستاذ ابو جندل الشمري مشكور


----------



## المهندس ع (27 ديسمبر 2009)

وانا كمان محتاج كتاب يخص دراسة الجدوى للمشاريع الصناعية والانتاجية بطرق علمية


----------



## amsy72 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو المساعدة


----------



## Eng.IMSE (28 فبراير 2010)

[FONT=&quot]كتاب عن دراسة الجدوى الإقتصادية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]للدكتور[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]خليل محمد خليل عطية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرابط[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]http://www.4shared.com/file/98807452...58/___-__.html[/FONT]​


----------



## المهندس67 (8 يوليو 2010)

ممكن سيادة الدكتورخليل عطية دراسة جدوى لمشروع هندسي صغير دراسة متكاملة لوتكرمت سيادتكم ومشكور وفقك اللة وسددخطاك


----------



## al3rrrab (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا للمجهود الطيب


----------



## safa aldin (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## a.k. (27 أبريل 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## himaelnady (28 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م. حنين (29 أبريل 2011)

شكرا الكم على الموضوع كتير مفيد واذا ممكن بدي اسماء كتب بتتحدث عن دراسة الجدوى باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## marwan86 (21 مايو 2012)

شكرا على هيك موضوع كتير


----------



## engmsalim (21 مايو 2012)

ممكن اعرف هو المهندس ممكن يتخصص فى دراسة الجدوى الفنية فقط .............وهل دا مجال كويس وليه مستقبل ؟


----------



## مهندس زكريا (10 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا يعطيك الصحة والعافية


----------



## nofal (10 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## عبد اللطيف الوشلي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لكم لهذا الفائدة


----------



## صلاحالدين (8 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ufhs_ifi (29 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكوريين على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## subrata (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشكور*

مشكور


----------

